# Question about SureConnect



## Mrpalmer420 (Jan 9, 2007)

i got my wife a Roady XT for christmas and it came with the SureConnect. It works OK without but will connecting it help the FM Mod and get her better reception?


----------



## WolfpackSully (Oct 22, 2006)

How strong is your current signal? I purchased the same for my wife for Xmas and installed the SureConnect stuff on the antenna and ran the wires through her car, and she gets pretty good reception. 3 bars maybe? We went to NJ and back without issues (except for the Harbor Tunnel ). The only problem we ran into was driving through an area that had a station with a strong signal on the FM channel we were broadcasting through. To solve the problem, we just selected another static station...


Sully


----------



## Mrpalmer420 (Jan 9, 2007)

I always get three bars. i was talking about the reception through the Fm Channel. Most are not that clear.


----------



## WolfpackSully (Oct 22, 2006)

Reception we get through the selected FM station is great, unless we happen to drive through an area that actually has a radio station on the channel we are broadcasting through.

Sully


----------

